# Fresh meat!



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

Hi everyone! I always feel silly doing the whole "tell me bout yourself thing" so please excuse me if I am terrible at it! I also really suck with computers, fair warning if anything I ever type doesn't make sense! Anyways...

I live in Texas with my husband, 2 shar peis and 2 horses (no people babies, just the four legged kind). We have only had the girls - as I refer to them - for a few months and they are still babies. They aren't our first horses, but are the first two we have ever started so young with and it has it's moments, good and bad.








This is Canela our 18- 20 month arab mix (best guess from the farrier and the vet anyways) She is pushy and bossy and just like me really if you ask my husband! She was also miserably under weight when we got her, all ribs and hip bones, and is doing much better.









This is Carmella, who is 8 or 9 months old - no papers either, just a guess. She is a total skitz at times, in that pic she's trying to avoid me at all costs. She is also a hussy - always flirting with one of the geldings she shares a pasture with.

So yeah, that's about it! Just checking in and saying "Hi"!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi back  Welcome to the forum. Pretty girls.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Hi and Welcome!  

Nice horses ... they are such cuties!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome you have very pretty horses


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

Thank you all! I always knew they were precious and cute, but it's great to here it from others!


----------



## Smartie (May 27, 2008)

welcome to the forum! your horses sound like right characters but there both beautiful! good luck with their training!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, have fun posting!!


----------

